# Out of state DIY hunts



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I know a lot of people on here go out of state each year on DIY hunts. Thinking about trying to do one this year. Looking to get some info on things like what state, total cost, How long you were there, How many deer you saw and the size of them. Things like that. Some pics would be nice to if you have them. I wont be going back to where I have been going for the last 3 years so im looking for something to replace that hunt. I would like to do it sometime in Oct but if I think its worth it ill give up my best Michigan weeks in November to go....


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

I can probably help Hads. What states are you interested in?


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Mid west states. Ohio seems to be at the top of my list right now but im up for anything. I looking for somthing thats not going to cost me an arm and a leg too.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

First thing you need to know...what is your budget? Then what type of game? weapon?

Tags for whitetail and elk are getting crazy out of state. If your budget is small then you need to look at OH, IN or MO.

It's getting to a point..... I can hunt places in CD for just about double the cost of a tag in some of the Mid western states. 

Always cheaper to go with a group. Every year I offer up a spot to guys from here to join us. I know it saves all of us money. I try to go as cheap as possible. It allows me more trips per year. I also get to meet some nice guys. I try to do at least 2 a year. If I am lucky I can squeeze three quality hunts in.


----------



## tadmdad (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread should probably be in the out of state hunts forum


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's three archery kills from the same general area on public land in Hocking County Ohio. 



















http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=3630&pictureid=23424

You probably get your best bang for your buck in Ohio with the amount of public land available and the cost of a tag only being around $ 150 bucks.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Be different...do Indiana.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

KY is a good option too. The tag is $190.00 which includes your buck tag and two doe tags. Ended up seeing more shooters in one week than all of my years hunting in MI.


----------



## pjdionne (Sep 6, 2008)

South Dakota would give you a taste of the West and possibly a chance for a Muley and the tags are OTC...


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

HH- If you get an opportunity, you may want to purchase this very informational book on the subject:


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a friend that lives in michigan and he comes down here to ohio every year to dove hunt to get his dogs ready for retrieving grouse and woodcock up there.then he comes back in late october for the pre-rut to bow hunt.i go up there to bird and bow hunt and go back for rifle season in the u p with him.if you go to s e ohio,there is plenty of public land to hunt and if you can put in a week of hunting there you could bag a really nice buck and a couple of fat does for less than most western hunts would cost for one animal.could possibly do a fall turkey hunt at the same time.another tought is to do a swap hunt.this depending what you may have to offer for them.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am going back to Ohio on public land again this year. The place i was had lots of people but, I saw bucks every day and on 2 days i saw multiple trophy bucks. the key is going in the off season and scout as much as you can. Look not only for travell corridors but escape routes and human sign.. Trimmed out trees flags etc. I found a back door in and i got to my stand before any body arrived in the parking lots Once i heard trucks pulling in i heard deer crashing through the brush followed by flashlites. I never had a hunter come to my locations.
That hunt was pretty cheap. I camped, and cooked my own meals.


----------

